# Aufbau/ Feintuning Kubikes 24s



## Ivenl (18. Juni 2020)

Bevor es zum Bike geht ne kleine Einleitung:

Meine Große ist jetzt 6 und möchte wie Papa neben ihrem Rennrad auch ein MTB haben. Zunächst habe ich ihr ein Grand Canyon Al 24 gekauft ( ich fahre das Al 9.9 und sie wollte gerne das gleiche), ihre 18kg haben die Gabel aber kaum bewegt und die anderen Väter in meinen Rad Gruppen mit älteren, wettbewerbsorientierten Kindern, haben mir vehement zu ner Stargabel geraten.

Da vpace Räder ja kaum zu finden sind haben wir dann das BMC Blast 24 und das woom off 5 getestet, mit 113cm aber beide deutlich zu groß.

Jetzt zum Rad:

Durch Zufall habe ich dann für geniale 400€ ein kubikes 24s gefunden, dass Dank der schrecklichen pinken Farbe niemand haben wollte (inklusive meiner Tochter die nach blau verlangte).





Besagtes Rad wird jetzt hoffentlich mit eurer Hilfe fein getuned.
Paar Schätze waren zum Glück schon verbaut:







Ich bin dabei alles nachzuwiegen:
Schaltung: xx1 11fach mit einer sLx Kassette
Vorbau: KCNC 90g
Lenker: KCNC 168g
Sattel: Selle SMP Junior Well 255g ( Scheiß Optik in weiß, aber der Sattel ist genial fürs Aufsteigen, insbesondere mit Rock/Kleid)
Sattelstütze/Schrauben: Ready for Race 186g
Sattelklemme: Ready for Race 38g
Reifen: Rocket Ron 445g
Schnellspanner: 44g
Aus dem Leichtbau Forum kamen auch schon erste tolle Ideen:
Schlauch: Schwalbe xxlight 14a 95g  (130g gespart)
Pedale: GUB 241g (155g gespart)
Bremsen: Shimano (Gewicht?)
Bremshebel: Avid Fr-5 155g





Die alten Griffe habe ich gegen neu von Kubikes getauscht sind jetzt 62g statt vorher 56g, aber deutlich besserer halt.
Als nächstes steht an, die Lackmängel zu beheben, kubikes gibt dazu orginal Farbe raus (2,95€), muss nur nen Moment abpassen, an dem die kleine ihr Rad mal wieder abgibt. Außerdem hätte ich gerne ne coolere Kette, bin aber noch nicht ganz bereit 80€ für ne rosane auszugeben,
Sobald ich ne Kofferwage finde wiege ich das Ganze Rad und die Laufräder mal dürfte irgendwo zwischen 8-8,5kg liegen.
Ich werde Updates Posten und freue mich über alle Ideen die das Rad leichter/besser machen.


----------



## tjm_ (19. Juni 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Sattel: Selle SMP Junior Well 255g ( Scheiß Optik in weiß, aber der Sattel ist genial fürs Aufsteigen, insbesondere mit Rock/Kleid)


Ich finde es immer wieder erfrischend, die Prioritäten vom Leben mit Kindern neu geordnet zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (19. Juni 2020)

Am Grand Canyon AL24 ist die Spinner Grind Air verbaut oder?
Die hat bei uns auch nicht gescheit funktioniert. Seitdem die Vpace Saso SL24 drin ist fährt der Große (6Jahre, ~20kg) komplett anders/sicherer. Je nachdem wo man fährt kann eine Federgabel schon Sinn machen (das sehen die CC orientierten Vereinsmitglieder gern anders  ).


----------



## Ivenl (19. Juni 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Am Grand Canyon AL24 ist die Spinner Grind Air verbaut oder?
> Die hat bei uns auch nicht gescheit funktioniert. Seitdem die Vpace Saso SL24 drin ist fährt der Große (6Jahre, ~20kg) komplett anders/sicherer. Je nachdem wo man fährt kann eine Federgabel schon Sinn machen (das sehen die CC orientierten Vereinsmitglieder gern anders  ).


Ja, war die Spinner, ab 30kg soll die ja wirklich gut sein, bei 20 eher so nicht. Leider gibt vpace die Saso momentan nicht einzeln ab.
Ich hatte allerdings schon überlegt die Spinner gebraucht zu kaufen und sobald das Gewicht passt, VR disc (elixir 7 aus der Teile Kiste) und HR Magura auszuprobieren.


----------



## Ivenl (14. Juli 2020)

Kleines Update:
Habe mir endlich ne Kofferwaage gekauft und sobald das Rad aus der Kita kommt wird's gewogen. In der Post sind noch neue Schläuche und eine noch leichtere Carbon Sattelstütze (die aktuelle wiegt 165g). Ausgetauscht habe ich jetzt Sattel und Bremshebel. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Titan Tretlager, dann sind alle Teile relativ gut optimiert. Theoretisch könnte man bei der Kassette noch 60g sparen, aber das sind mir die 100€ erstmal nicht wert.


----------



## raposa (16. Januar 2021)

Hi zusammen,
haben das gleiche Rad in schwarz, Tochter fand das schicker als grau...
Jetzt habe ich eine Magura Durin mit 1,3kg, die bei den 20kg mit wenig Luft schon anspricht. Mit einer MT2 macht es 500g mehr als die Starrgabel plus V-brake. Nur die Laufräder machen mir noch Kopfweh. Mit 26" geht es vorne 7cm hoch mit den 24" nur 3cm. Genial wäre es auch hinten ein 26" reinzusetzen. Leider ist der 2.1er schon so groß, dass es dann im Rahmen schleift.
Denkt ihr es lohnt sich Mal <1.9er Mantel zu schauen? Hat von euch schonmal jemand den Rahmen auf die 26er gestellt? Vorne 26 hinten 24 sieht irgendwie Bescheiden aus, auch wenn es sogar mit der Starrgabel ginge.


----------



## Ivenl (16. Januar 2021)

Wir haben als Nachfolger das Vpace 26' mit 1,95 Mänteln, ich kann das morgen einfach einmal für dich testen.


----------



## raposa (17. Januar 2021)

Ja, das Vpace schwebt mir auch vor, da ich die Jungs auch schon kennengelernt habe. Zur Zeit muss es aber auch noch im Alltag funktionieren und da ist der Wert der dann vor der Schule steht zu hoch. Aber ich habe noch ein wenig Zeit für den Sprung.
Wenn du mir aber sagen kannst, wie viel cm die aufbauen wäre cool.


----------



## Ivenl (29. Januar 2021)

raposa schrieb:


> Ja, das Vpace schwebt mir auch vor, da ich die Jungs auch schon kennengelernt habe. Zur Zeit muss es aber auch noch im Alltag funktionieren und da ist der Wert der dann vor der Schule steht zu hoch. Aber ich habe noch ein wenig Zeit für den Sprung.
> Wenn du mir aber sagen kannst, wie viel cm die aufbauen wäre cool.


Sobald man hinten irgendwas MTB ähnliches montiert passen sicher keine 26' reifen rein, schon die 1,95 semislicks waren zuviel. Vielleicht würde es mit Rennrad Mänteln klappen, aber das wird dir kaum helfen.


----------



## joglo (29. Januar 2021)

raposa schrieb:


> Vorne 26 hinten 24 sieht irgendwie Bescheiden aus, auch wenn es sogar mit der Starrgabel ginge.


Sieht bescheiden aus und wird sich doch sicher auch so fahren, oder?
Falls Du das ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen solltest würde ich Dir empfehlen mal Lenker- und vorallem Tretlagerhöhe mit 24" und Originalgabel im Vergleich dann zur Durin mit 26er Laufrad zu messen.


----------



## Benopi (18. April 2021)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab eine Frage bezüglich des kubike Umbaus. Kann man bei dem Umbau auf das sram xx1 11fach Schaltwerk das originale kubikes kettenblatt behalten oder muss man das kettenblatt auch umbauen? 
Mfg benopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (19. April 2021)

Benopi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab eine Frage bezüglich des kubike Umbaus. Kann man bei dem Umbau auf das sram xx1 11fach Schaltwerk das originale kubikes kettenblatt behalten oder muss man das kettenblatt auch umbauen?
> Mfg benopi


Wenn du das 11-fach Upgrade von kubikes hast funktioniert das. Die SRAM Schaltwerke funktionieren auch mit Shimano Kassetten.


----------



## Benopi (19. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Wenn du das 11-fach Upgrade von kubikes hast funktioniert das. Die SRAM Schaltwerke funktionieren auch mit





Ivenl schrieb:


> Wenn du das 11-fach Upgrade von kubikes hast funktioniert das. Die SRAM Schaltwerke funktionieren auch mit Shimano Kassetten.


Hallo, hab das Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft. Auf dem Fahrrad ist eine xe Marvo 9Gang Schaltung verbaut. Meine Frage war, ob ich das vordere Kettenblatt bei einem Umbau auf 11fach Kassette und Schaltwerk weiter nutzen kann oder ob ich vorne auch ein neues kettenblatt brauche


----------



## Ivenl (19. April 2021)

Brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Benopi (19. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht.


Danke! Und die 11er kassette passt auch auf den Freilauf?


----------



## Ivenl (19. April 2021)

Benopi schrieb:


> Danke! Und die 11er kassette passt auch auf den Freilauf?


Ja, 8-11 ist alles Hg Freilauf


----------



## yukon100 (19. April 2021)

Benopi schrieb:


> Hallo, hab das Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft. Auf dem Fahrrad ist eine xe Marvo 9Gang Schaltung verbaut. Meine Frage war, ob ich das vordere Kettenblatt bei einem Umbau auf 11fach Kassette und Schaltwerk weiter nutzen kann oder ob ich vorne auch ein neues kettenblatt brauche


Hallo,
ich hatte vor 4 Jahren das gleiche Rad auch auf 11fach XT umgebaut und grundsätzlich hat das mit der   Standard Kubike Kurbel funktioniert. Leider fiel aber im richtigen Geländeeinsatz vorne die Kette ständig ab, weil kein NW Kettenblatt verbaut war. Daher hatte ich bei KuBike damals eine Kinderkurbel mit NW Kettenblatt gordert (Kurbel KUbikes 135mm narrow/wide 32Z + Innenlager) und danach lief alles sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benopi (19. April 2021)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte vor 4 Jahren das gleiche Rad auch auf 11fach XT umgebaut und grundsätzlich hat das mit der   Standard Kubike Kurbel funktioniert. Leider fiel aber im richtigen Geländeeinsatz vorne die Kette ständig ab, weil kein NW Kettenblatt verbaut war. Daher hatte ich bei KuBike damals eine Kinderkurbel mit NW Kettenblatt gordert (Kurbel KUbikes 135mm narrow/wide 32Z + Innenlager) und danach lief alles sauber.


Danke für die Info


----------



## cllo (Montag um 13:19)

Hallo, habt ihr Erfahrungen, welche Reifenbreite in das 24s passen? Kubikes empfiehlt maximal 2,1 Zoll. Aber vielleicht hat schon jemand 2,35 Zoll Reifen ausprobiert?
Oder ist das hinten dann tatsächlich zu knapp?

Edith: habe im anderen kubikes Thema nachlesen können, dass der 2,35er beim 24 Zoll Rad knapp werden könnte.


----------

